# how does the CBE quad lite rank



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

the CBE is hands down a better sight. I owned a sure loc after about eight months it started getting loose. I've owned a CBE for the last two years and it's still as tight as it was brand new. the tolerences on the older "pre SCOTT" are by far the best out there. I haven't bought one since SCOTT bought him out, but I'm sure you'll be happy.:shade:


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

CBE'S overall operation and construction is far superior to sure loc. I have some of each and the CBEs are my favorite by far. Totally strong and reliable. The Sure locs seem to loosen and wear out.


----------

